# gaslow and eurotunel



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi. im going to france in may on eurotunel and i have gaslow fitted to my van am i ok to cross with the gaslow system or not???
many thanks


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yes, no problem


Andrew


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for that ....


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

They will check that all gas bottles are turned off,we have done the tunnel many times and no problems with gaslow


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Clayton,

You will have no problem with Gaslow bottles - just make sure they are all turned off prior to boarding. However, it is quite usual for thm to check they are all turned off anyway.

Enjoy your trip.

Sue


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

That's good to know as we are of on the chunnel in two weeks time.

Wobby


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It's our first time with refillable cylinder on Sat. Good to know all will be ok.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Extent of the checking on a recent return trip from France - evening departure and the time ferries were stopped:
'Do you have gas on board?'
'Yes'
'Have you turned it off?'
'Yes'
and on board -
'Please don't brew up a kettle to make tea.'
Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

hogan said:


> They will check that all gas bottles are turned off,we have done the tunnel many times and no problems with gaslow


Hi Hogan,

I wish that they were that keen on the ferries, as they appear to be on the Chunnel. 8O

I religiously turn my gas off, but have not observed anyone else do it yet prior to boarding, nor when leaving the car deck. 8O

Jock.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hogan,

I wish that they were that keen on the ferries, as they appear to be on the Chunnel. 8O

I religiously turn my gas off, but have not observed anyone else do it yet prior to boarding, nor when leaving the car deck. 8O

Jock.[/quote]

Jock
You won't see me do it either because the gas will be turned off well before then. I turn the gas off at the bottle and at the regulator before I move off on any journey. Mind you, I have been known to forget.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Superk said:


> 'Please don't brew up a kettle to make tea.'


Worth noting then that you would've been ok with coffee. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brew*

If you want a brew in the tunnel,

Use a flask or

Boil before you board !

Trev.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

cronkle said:


> Jock
> You won't see me do it either because the gas will be turned off well before then. I turn the gas off at the bottle and at the regulator before I move off on any journey. Mind you, I have been known to forget.


Hi Cronkle,

Don't you brew up whilst waiting in the boarding lanes, ie if you are there for a good hour or so?

BTW, some of us do have MH's that are designed to have the "gas on" whilst travelling, especially European spec models, and it is safe.....but that's another subject. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

We are going on eurotunnel in May, going to Switzerland, we are stopping off at various places before we get there.

Where are you heading off to.

Sue.


----------

